# Anybody heard of this



## Zipper730 (May 12, 2020)

There was a Japanese aircraft that crashed on Oahu in the woods. It was near Aiea. I'm curious if anybody knows what plane type it was: Some said it was an A6M, I remember seeing a picture that didn't have the whole aircraft in view, and it didn't look quite like an A6M.


----------



## Hardlydank (May 13, 2020)

Untitled Document 
this article says it was a D3A that crashed in a Macadamia nut grove unless that's not the one you're referring too.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2020)

Weren't all Japanese aircraft Zeros? 

Sorry...couldn't resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 13, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> Untitled Document
> this article says it was a D3A that crashed in a Macadamia nut grove unless that's not the one you're referring too.


This didn't go down in a nut-grove, it went down in a Heiau (a holy burial ground). It looked like a jungle where that thing came down.


----------



## Hardlydank (May 13, 2020)

In that case, I think it was a B-24J that crashed in 1944. I've seen several references saying that it's a common myth that it was a Zero that crashed there. It went down in Keaiwa Heiau State Recreation Area and there's a trail that goes by where it crashed. Here's a great website about it: This gallery shows the various l


----------



## Zipper730 (May 13, 2020)

HARDLYDANK said:


> I've seen several references saying that it's a common myth that it was a Zero that crashed there.


It might have been a myth that it was a Zero, but I did see a picture of something that crashed there, but I saw little more than the cowling, though what I saw of the forward fuselage, it's paint-job did match something the IJNAS used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kalani (Nov 17, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> There was a Japanese aircraft that crashed on Oahu in the woods. It was near Aiea. I'm curious if anybody knows what plane type it was: Some said it was an A6M, I remember seeing a picture that didn't have the whole aircraft in view, and it didn't look quite like an A6M.


A/c in question is like a Aichi D3A1 "Val" from the Hiryu. In Hawaii every time some sees a plane wreck, it's always... "a Zero" Just a habit of Hawaii's history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kalani (Nov 17, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Weren't all Japanese aircraft Zeros?
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.


Quite right, see post


----------



## kalani (Nov 19, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> This didn't go down in a nut-grove, it went down in a Heiau (a holy burial ground). It looked like a jungle where that thing came down.


Incorrect, it most certainly did not crash into the Keaiwa Heiau at Aiea. In the Aiea area there are numerous wrecks, most well known is Kimble's B-24J, located on the Aiea Loop Trail. Not so well known are the C-47, the Regulus, and the Volvo. If the wreck is Japanese, it isn't even in Aiea.


----------

